# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  سامسونج تُطلق تحديث اندرويد كيت كات لجهازها جالكسي نوت 3

## mohamed73

تزامنًا مع موجة التحديث القادمة لجيل سامسونج السابق، لم يمض وقت طويل منذ  أطلقت سامسونج الرمز المصدري الخاص بتحديث جهازها جالكسي نوت 3 حتى أطلقت  التحديث الرسمي بشكلٍ لم يخيّب أمل المستخدمين، حيث دعمته بخيارات التحديث  اللاسلكية أيضًا. 
  لم يحمل الكثير من التغيرات والمزايا الكبيرة من نوعها عن سابقه جيلي بين 4.3
بالنسبة للتحديث فلم يحمل الكثير من التغيرات والمزايا الكبيرة من نوعها عن  سابقه جيلي بين 4.3، حيث أعطى انتقالًا إلى 4.4.2 كيت كات، إضافةً للكثير  من خيارات التحكم بالموسيقى والكاميرا من قفل الشاشة، وانتقال قائمة  الإعدادات والرسائل النصية إلى مستوى أكثر تطورًا، كما أصبحت واجهة  المستخدم والنظام أكثر استقرارًا كالموجودة والتي سيتم دعمها لجميع مستخدمي  جهاز جالكسي اس 4 قريبًا جدًا.  
النقطة الوحيدة والغريبة نوعًا ما، هي حجم التحديث الضخم جدًا حيث قدرت  سعته بحوالي 503 ميجابايت، السبب الذي سيجعل المستخدمين أكثر حذرًا في  اختيار نوع الإتصال من 3G و 4G إلى شبكة WiFi، كما لا يجب إغفال كون  البطارية مشحونة بما لا يقل عن 50% حتى يتمكن الجهاز من مواصلة عملية تحميل  وتثبيت التحديث بشكل سليم وآمن.

----------

